# First swimbait bass



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I took mom fishing to a private pond and caught these two on a swimbait.



Maybe one that is too optimistic:


Anyone else use the plastic swimbaits? I was using a Luck "E" Strike, and was wondering if the Strike Kings are good too?


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

i have the same swimbaits and never caught anything on them!


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

Basstrix man. Only way to go for paddle tails in my opinion.

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/catpage-SWMBSSTRX.html

I really like the fatter ones, XVT. 5" and 6" are the only lengths to bother with as far as the standard basstrix go.

Check out those bladerunner weighted hooks as well. And get a bottle of Mend-It.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i've used the shadalicious line by s.k. had decent success with 'em.i've had better luck with the brand walmart had.which was bass magic.caught some pretty good ones on those.only advice i got is to try a few till you find one you like the most.


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

over the summer the swimbait became my most productive lure i caught dozens i use the purple yellow and white shadalicios shad they work great..


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Swimbaits seem like a good summer lure. This will be m first fall with them, so we'll see.


----------

